# J'ai essayé de mettre windows sur mon mac via bootcamp et à cause de certaines erreures tout a buggé



## DiegoVhp (17 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tout ceux qui liront ce post, hier j'ai essayé d'installer windows 10 sur mon imac via bootcamp, j'ai suivi les étapes données dans tout les tuto et quand l'installation était en cours la barre bleue se  remplissait peu à peu quand tout à coup, elle s'arrête et n'avance plus (j'ai attendu 3heures). Après cela j'ai annulé puis j'ai essayer d'en réinstaller une en lui donnant moins d'espace (gb), même bug pendant l'installation. Je décide donc d'annuler et quand je me rend dans mon utilitaire de disque je vois que les 2 disque Bootcamp sont la j'essaye de les supprimer et ils restent. Je vois qu'il occupent pas mal d'espace donc j'essaye encore et encore de les supprimer. Sans succès, j'essaye d'en refaire un et quand j'appuye sur "continuer" je ne peux pas continuer et j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dis que je ne peux plus créer de disque (je ne peux pas créer sur une partition simple ou un truc du genre). Après quelque minutes de.... Rage xD. Je décide de réinitialiser mon mac car j'avais vraiment besoin de windows. Je fais une sauvegarde Time Machine ce qui m'as pris près d'une heure (sur un disque dur 500gb). Je passe ensuite en mode récup (commande + R) et je vais sur restaurer a partir d'une sauvergarde timemachine, je choisi mon disque principal (Macintosh HD) et je commence, après 2/3 minutes message d'erreur qui me dis que la restauration n'as pas pu finir! Je réessaye et AUTRE problème, mon disque principal à disparu et j'appercois maintenant: 
-Sans titre
-BOOTCAMP
-BOOTCAMP
Et 2 autres qui ont le même nom dont je ne me rappelle plus exactement (oservx je ne sais pas vraiment) 
Je regarde dans l'utilitaire de disque et même chose le disque principal a disparu.
Je décide de partir sur une réinstallation d'osx, je ne peux pas car le disque principal n'est pas affiché donc je n'ai pas de disque ou installer osx. J'éteind, je redémarre plein de fois ET mon mac ne veux plus sortir du mode récupération. Et quand je le redémarre la barre de chargement en dessous de la pomme se rempli jusqu'à la moitié puis reviens au début et ne bouge plus jusqu'au moment ou le mode récupération se relance et on me demande de choisir une langue puis j'ai l'interface de récup (restauration timemachine, reinstallation d'osx, etc) 
Donc, impossible d'accéder à mon pc.
SVP J'ai vraiment besoin d'accéder à mon pc le plus vite possible.
Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Décembre 2016)

Salut *Diego
*
Tu démarres ton Mac les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées ensemble jusqu'à affichage de la  > tu te retrouves dans une session *Recovery* avec la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X_.
_
Va à la barre supérieure de menus de l'écran > menus : _Utilitaires_ > sélectionne le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche avec une invite de commande *-bash-3.2#* > tu peux saisir des commandes en mode texte. Saisis (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier après chaque commande pour l'activer).

- la 1ère va te retourner le tableau des disques attachés à ton Mac avec leurs paramètres logiques (ne t'inquiète pas si tu vois une ribambelle de petits disques listés) ;

- la 2è > le tableau d'un *Groupe de Volume Logiques* > au cas où un format *CoreStorage* existerait sur ta partition-Système.​--------------------​
Voici à présent le procédé qui peut te permettre de poster ici ce (ou ces 2) tableau(x) en mode texte (sans prendre de photos d'écran) :

- tu sélectionnes le ou les 2 tableau(x) ensemble au pointeur dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» et par *⌘C* tu copies ta sélection dans le presse-papier ;

- par *⌘Q* tu quittes le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X > tu sélectionnes l'option : "_Obtenir de l'aide en ligne_"

- il s'agit d'un navigateur «Safari» qui affiche par défaut une page Apple > tu cliques cette adresse tout en haut de fenêtre > ce qui te permet de l'éditer > tu saisis : *macgénération* (tout court --> tu as affaire à une barre de rechercher Google) > tu valides en pressant la touche "_Entrée_" ;

- tu atteins l'arborescence du site MacGé > tu vas à ce fil > par *⌘V* tu colles le contenu de ton presse-papier dans un message de réponse.​
=> ces informations permettront de savoir si le disque interne de ton Mac est reconnu > et ce qu'il en est de son dispositif logique.

--------------------​


----------



## DiegoVhp (18 Décembre 2016)

*Salut Macomaniac,

Voici les infos que tu m'as demander:*
-bash-3.2# diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.4 TB     disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans Titre              7.9 GB     disk0s4

   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                149.9 GB   disk0s5

   6:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s6

   7:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                403.5 GB   disk0s7

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2

   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk15

-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group EBF5712F-46C0-495A-AC26-7D3F2B1FE6AF

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         1550855483392 B (1.6 TB)

    Free Space:   1545000226816 B (1.5 TB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 97D6F658-4347-4194-A406-4E6D6E5CD13C

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 49BA3105-18FC-4516-B679-0B7E859BF5AC

        ----------------------------------------------------

        Index:    1

        Disk:     disk0s2

        Status:   Online

        Size:     1429866631168 B (1.4 TB)

-bash-3.2# 
*J'espère que tu pourras m'aider...*


----------



## macomaniac (19 Décembre 2016)

oVhp" data-source="post: 13101837"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
DiegoVhp a dit:


> J'espère que tu pourras m'aider...



Sans aucun problème, car les tableaux que tu as postés sont limpides quand bien même ils ne t'en donneraient pas l'impression : simple habitude de lecture.

Interprétation  théorique :​
- tu as manifestement un _iMac_ comportant 2 disques internes : un SSD de *121 Go* (*disk1*) et un HDD de *2 To* (*disk0*).

- ces 2 disques étaient solidarisés logiquement par un procédé *CoreStorage* dit : Fusion Drive au niveau des 2 partitions majeures : la *disk1s2* du SSD & la *disk0s2* du HDD (*s*lice ou tranche *2* du *disk1* & *s*lice *2* du *disk0*).

- cela veut dire la chose suivante : un disque dur virtuel (comme une espèce d'énorme image-disque *DMG*) a été "collée" directement sur l'espace de chacune de ces 2 partitions pour constituer le "socle" logique du Fusion Drive. Il s'agit des 2 *Physical Volumes* que tu vois listés dans le tableau du *CoreStorage* : le *Physical Volume* n°*1* sur la partition *disk1s2* du SSD & le *Physical Volume* n°*2* sur la partition *disk0s2* du HDD).

- mais un *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive ne s'arrête pas là - en principe. Ces 2 *Physical Volumes* se trouvent normalement solidarisés logiquement par une paire d'instances : une *Logical Volume Family* (Famille de Volumes Logiques) jouant un rôle de pilote > et un *Logical Volume* (Volume Logique) constituant un disque unique exporté à partir des 2 *Physical Volumes*. C'est ce dernier disque virtuel : le *Logical Volume* > qui porte en principe le système de fichiers *Mac OS étendu journalisé* (*JHFS+*) qui gère les fichiers de l'OS et de l'utilisateur.

- comme tu peux le voir dans ton tableau du *CoreStorage*... il n'y a rien à voir en ce qui concerne cette paire d'instance : *Famille de Volumes Logiques* > *Volume Logique*. Car ? - car elle a été littéralement "décapitée", càd. "soufflée". Résultat : les 2 disques virtuels du *CoreStorage* n'exportent plus de *Volume Logique* permettant à un volume *Macintosh HD* d'être monté. C'est un accident logique, assez rare mais déjà attesté.

- pour terminer, si tu fais abstraction de la rimbambelle de petits disques (qui sont des dossiers du Système *Recovery* montés en *RAM* lors d'un démarrage en mode *Recovery*) *disk3-disk15* > et si tu fais abstraction du *disk2* correspondant au volume *OS X Base System* de la *Recovery* > tu notes que le *disk0* de ton HDD, en-dessous de la *Recovery HD disk0s3* (qui s'installe toujours à cet emplacement du HDD en cas de Fusion Drive), présente *4* partitions correspondant à ton installation foirée de «Windows» : les partitions *disk0s4-disk0s7* => elles n'ont aucune importance pour l'instant.

♧​​
Conséquences pratiques :​
Il faut reconstituer logiquement un Fusion Drive opérationnel > en recréant la paire d'instances logiques : *Famille de Volumes Logiques* > *Volume Logique* --> qui vont permettre de remonter un volume vide *Macintosh HD*. Comme tu dis que tu as une sauvegarde Time Machine > je n'ai pas d'inquiétude en ce qui concerne tes données que tu pourras récupérer depuis cette sauvegarde.

Pour compléter donc ton *CoreStorage* > voici comment tu vas d'y prendre :

*- a)* tu re-démarres en mode *Recovery* > relance le «Terminal» comme précédemment > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui va te ré-afficher le tableau tronqué de ton *CoreStorage* Fusion Drive > tu sélectionnes au pointeur l'*UUID* (IDentifiant Unique Universel) du *Logical Volume Group* tout en haut du tableau = *EBF5712F-46C0-495A-AC26-7D3F2B1FE6AF* et par *⌘C* tu le copies dans le presse-papier.

--------------------​
*- b)* tu saisis à présent la commande :

```
diskutil cs createLV EBF5712F-46C0-495A-AC26-7D3F2B1FE6AF jhfs+ "Macintosh HD" 100%
```
 dans laquelle tu respecte rigoureusement les espaces séparateurs entre les termes > où après *createLV* et un saut d'espace tu colles par *⌘V* l'*UUID* : *EBF5712F-46C0-495A-AC26-7D3F2B1FE6AF* à sa place > enfin tu mets bien l'intitulé *Macintosh HD* de nom du volume entre *""* --> *"Macintosh HD"* (ce qui permet de neutraliser l'espace libre central) =>  cette commande va te réexporter un *Volume Logique* montant un volume utile *Macintosh HD*.

--------------------​
*- c)* tu *re-démarres* ton Mac une fois > en rebootant en mode *Recovery* > attache ton DDE Time Machine à ton Mac > dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires OS X > choisis l'option : "_Récupérer une sauvegarde Time Machine_" > sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination.

--------------------​​
=> tu n'as qu'à rendre compte de cette opération > pour dire si la restauration au volume *Macintosh HD* s'est bien effectuée > et si tu as pu re-démarrer dessus en ré-ouvrant ta session d'utilisateur. Si tout s'est bien déroulé > il sera temps ensuite d'apurer les 4 partitions en queue de HDD correspondant à l'installation foirée de «Windows». Si par contre un incident ré-intervient > signale-le également (cela voudrait dire qu'il faudra s'y prendre autrement pour récupérer ton Fusion Drive).

♡​


----------



## DiegoVhp (20 Décembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup, ça a marché mon mac s'est relancé avec toute les données que j'avais dessus ^_^


----------



## macomaniac (20 Décembre 2016)

*Diego*

Puisque tu as l'air de pouvoir ré-ouvrir ta session normalement > va à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal» (c'est là son emplacement dans l'OS) > repasse les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 et poste les tableaux retournés en copier-coller comme la première fois.

=> le but de cette manœuvre : apurer les 4 partitions terminales du HDD qui sont des séquelles de ton installation ratée de «Windows»...


----------



## DiegoVhp (7 Février 2017)

Voici ce que j'obtiens en tapant les 2 commandes, désolé pour le temps de réponse j'ai eu beaucoup d'empêchements etc.. 
J'espère que ces tableaux t'aideront


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0



CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group EBF5712F-46C0-495A-AC26-7D3F2B1FE6AF
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1550855483392 B (1.6 TB)
    Free Space:   36864 B (36.9 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 97D6F658-4347-4194-A406-4E6D6E5CD13C
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 49BA3105-18FC-4516-B679-0B7E859BF5AC
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     1429866631168 B (1.4 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 7735992B-2D97-4BC1-8DE6-57529D266451
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 617F5521-8168-440C-80D6-E6CD5E8E69F8
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1545000189952 B (1.5 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.4 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS Sans Titre              7.9 GB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                149.9 GB   disk0s5
   6:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s6
   7:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                403.5 GB   disk0s7
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 617F5521-8168-440C-80D6-E6CD5E8E69F8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (7 Février 2017)

Salut

Si le but est de récupérer l'espace occupé par Windows tu peux passer les commandes suivantes :
*
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free space disk0s5*

Quand à cette partition, c'est quoi?
*4: Apple_HFS Sans Titre 7.9 GB disk0s4*


----------

